# new huntress in town!!!



## NaturesBeauty

hi natures beauty here. i live in tulsa oklahoma. im new at bow hunting but it has been love at first shot! love to hear from you.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk , enojoy


----------



## sbs

*good luck*

Good luck keeping sane because bowhunting is fun but it can cause you to lose your mind.It's all about the details.


----------



## Omega

Welcome to AT. Lots of good info around here.

Have fun, stay a while.


----------



## YankeeRebel

Welcome to ArcheryTalk NaturesBeauty. We are happy to have ya. Post up and join in the archery fun. :wink:


----------



## tothewoodz

Awsome another friend!!. Glad to see you on here. You are going to love all the info you can get from a great group of people. Can't waite to see you posting some pics. I know you will feel right at home.

Lana :welcome:


----------



## rcmjr

welcome!


----------



## MNmike

*welcome*



NaturesBeauty said:


> hi natures beauty here. i live in tulsa oklahoma. im new at bow hunting but it has been love at first shot! love to hear from you.


Here's to ya:darkbeer:

Tell us a little about yourself Beauty.


----------



## mikel m14

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Fulldraw1982

Welcome....from the pacific North West Stick around, tell some stories, and take and give a little advise.


----------



## GSLAM95

:welcomesign: Hope to see you posting in General Archery or Bowhunting forum soon:wave3:...GSLAM95


----------



## chuck7413

Welcome aboard! :wave3:


----------



## Tim Roberts

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Natures Beauty. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Paul Morris

Hello and Welcome aboard!
:yo::yo:


----------



## GuinnessGood

Howdy!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

Welcome to the jungle !!:darkbeer:


----------



## Gates

Nice to see young ladies getting into the sport. The last few I have been with, have been anti-hunting, we all know how that works out.... They just don't understand....

Welcome to AT...It is the bomb.


----------



## Phoenix34

Welcome to AT, Beauty!


----------



## NUARCHER

Welcome to AT Natures Beauty :cocktail:


----------



## archertom

Welcome aboard, and enjoy the ride. Glad to have ya with us. :wink:


----------



## ghost1

Dam to far from Pa to go get my hair done. Welcome:cocktail:


----------



## archer4Him

*Hello*

Hello and welcome aboard from OHIO!


----------



## Stihlpro

WELCOME. Great to see more women getting involved. :wink:


----------



## LJ256

Welcome to AT


----------

